# Dumb Question. Should I go where lots of vagabonds/homeless are?



## RalphMyers (Sep 13, 2017)

I was wondering if, as a prospective noob to the scene, if it was indeed better to go westward with more investment in those that need help as opposed to southbound.

Theoretically resources will be way more thin out west whereas southern states dont really have many resources outside of churches one would think.


----------



## Tude (Sep 13, 2017)

Moving this to General Banter - not a story yet - later when you get out there


----------



## Shwillam (Sep 13, 2017)

Where south are ypu talkin?


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

never. you go to places where the least number of homeless are. less hassles, more resources.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

Only go to congregations to find info... otherwise you will likely find trouble before anything good.

The further you are from bums... the better.
... damn .. i am about to preach...
Homeless verses Houseless.
A homeless person has no hope.
A houseless person chooses to suffer/succeed without.
A bum is homeless
A traveler is houseless.
Seek travelers...


----------



## RalphMyers (Sep 14, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Where south are ypu talkin?


I felt as if I could lump all the southeastern states if not all southern states when it comes to resources, but if I made the decision to travel, I would hopefully not need the nanny state. But I would need maybe libraries, food time to time, etc.

Although there is the whole southern hospitality argument.

My reply may have been ignorant based on what people who have actually traveled(unlike me) think though.


----------



## RalphMyers (Sep 14, 2017)

nivoldoog said:


> Only go to congregations to find info... otherwise you will likely find trouble before anything good.
> 
> The further you are from bums... the better.
> ... damn .. i am about to preach...
> ...



Thank you. You seem weathered. And that's a good thing! 

Your response actually answered my question really well. 

A place renown for handouts is bound to have tons of homeless, but the people I want to embrace are more drifterlike. I can dig that.


----------



## RalphMyers (Sep 14, 2017)

piglettino said:


> never. you go to places where the least number of homeless are. less hassles, more resources.


I feel that but I've heard stories of tons of drifters or travelers/houseless heading out west where tons of homeless are. I just wasn't sure if it was for the same reasons.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 14, 2017)

Smiles get more dollar bills then frowns. I learmed that from some dirty kids recently... if you too old to learn a new trick... die


----------



## Hobo Mud (Sep 14, 2017)

Keep in mind the larger the city the larger amount of homless people. The more homless people you have to contend with the more resources you have to compete for.


----------



## piglettino (Sep 14, 2017)

RalphMyers said:


> I feel that but I've heard stories of tons of drifters or travelers/houseless heading out west where tons of homeless are. I just wasn't sure if it was for the same reasons.



look for good suburbs.


----------



## scoutwilding (Sep 14, 2017)

Ii started years ago in the NE, traveled west, back and forth, and have been in the SE now for a number of years. I tend to stay out of cities (I'm a forest elf after all). My observation of city lfe is that the more homeless folks, the more police presence and hassle. I live outsidea small town which is outside a city & will pop into small town for library, etc and city infrequently for food not bombs and such. I Haven't found the south to be any more or less hospitable than anywhere else in my 25+ years of travel.

I prefer the solitude of the woods ( in my case the Pisgah National Forest / Smokies/ Nantahala) and get zero hassle...well except for the occasional bear!

Oh also I'll echo what folks are pointing out about resources.My experience has been easy cheap medical treatment & treated well in smaller town...long waits and hassles in the nearby city.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 14, 2017)

While yes it is true that more people head for the west, that does not mean the entire west coast is over populated with travelers. There is a LOT of land to see between Washington, Oregon, and California. And yes a lot of the urban areas are over crowded and have fewer resources but there are plenty of places outside of the major cities that are worth checking out. Try not to generalize regions based on what you know of their cities.

But by all means, generalize the cities. Because I would much rather be in rural Mississippi than any of its cities. Yeesh.


----------



## anterrabae (Sep 14, 2017)

If you are a greenhorn then the answer is yes; ansolutely.

as long as we are categorizing people here, there is really barely sny difference at all between homebums and weathered travelers (of the jobless/sign flying/trash talking/trash tossing variety) that are everywhere/omnipresent, and constantly on the net.

You will find much drug abuse, many dogs, many idiots, a lot of kids in need of an AA, and even more than that.. attention seeking dolts and sex addicts. Traveling or begging on the same city block for years it makes little difference. They all use their unconventional means of living as an excuse to preach and generally talk shit to everyone/anyone thats listening, no matter how intelligent they may come off at first.

thats said, realizing this, you still have a chance at making it work, making it enjoyable. Congratulations.

I recommend heading south first, because if you survive that you are bullet proof in the west.

Take care lil bro


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 15, 2017)

ancient debris said:


> there is really barely sny difference at all between homebums and weathered travelers (of the jobless/sign flying/trash talking/trash tossing variety)


The diffrence is... i am a pri


----------



## anterrabae (Sep 15, 2017)

what is pri, Mr Doog?


----------



## HarryFrumundabrij (Sep 16, 2017)

Homebums have saved me or pointed me toward a safe area many time, just don't letter know ware u sleep!


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 16, 2017)

Dude, I say let people suffer in the crowds and violence of most traveler/homeless meccas. Leaves more of this epic, open, and spacious country for me to explore without hassle.

Crowds bring trouble, heat, and disrespect from the locals, I've seen it numerous times.

Nothing against Arcata, Eugene, Portland, Seattle, Austin, SLC, Tuscon, SF, Oakland, or Denver, but I'd rather be in an area that isint on the main radar.

As far as making things easier, it is usually easier/safer in a less populated area. Depending on what side of the country you are on.


----------



## tootall (Sep 25, 2017)

ancient debris said:


> If you are a greenhorn then the answer is yes; ansolutely.
> 
> as long as we are categorizing people here, there is really barely sny difference at all between homebums and weathered travelers (of the jobless/sign flying/trash talking/trash tossing variety) that are everywhere/omnipresent, and constantly on the net.
> 
> ...


haha right i survived austin tx and learned ALOTTTTTTTT also got a 3 inch gash on my head as a reminder that i can do this! lmao


----------



## croc (Sep 26, 2017)

I have yet to travel, so take this with a grain of salt (anyone with real experience, please feel free to expand on or correct me). I'd say look into laws that will affect your lifestyle in different states. Plan to hitchhike? Probably don't come to Florida bc it's illegal here. I would highly highly highly advise against being houseless in Broward County especially, cops there will take any opportunity to beat and degrade you. It's also illegal to feed the homeless there or for homeless people to have possessions on public property for a certain amount of time. 
Hit up people in/that have traveled to the specific areas you wanna know about. 
I can't speak for other southern states but in FL I've seen almost exclusively religious organizations that have services for houseless people.


----------



## Coywolf (Sep 26, 2017)

Lemonscenteddirt said:


> I have yet to travel, so take this with a grain of salt (anyone with real experience, please feel free to expand on or correct me). I'd say look into laws that will affect your lifestyle in different states. Plan to hitchhike? Probably don't come to Florida bc it's illegal here. I would highly highly highly advise against being houseless in Broward County especially, cops there will take any opportunity to beat and degrade you. It's also illegal to feed the homeless there or for homeless people to have possessions on public property for a certain amount of time.
> Hit up people in/that have traveled to the specific areas you wanna know about.
> I can't speak for other southern states but in FL I've seen almost exclusively religious organizations that have services for houseless people.



Ya, i still don't know why people think that Florida is a good place to go to, there is SO much evidence to the contrary....

I hope that alligators and pythons reclaim that entire state for their own.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 27, 2017)

I'll answer this ! It depends on whether you want to be around people . That being said if for money aka spange lockdowns are less . If you just want to jungle up and do your thing then more populated is fun.

Note : keep a tight hold on your grip aka cash and stash if so


----------



## Venatus (Oct 2, 2017)

stay away from shelters unless you can grab food. stay out of places like the tenderloin, or downtown la, where resources are sparse and competition is high. try to beeline encampments to figure out whos captain and what they are after. stay away from neighborhoods where you wouldnt want to raise your kids if you where a fuck all yuppie.


----------

